# 16" 1964 Stingray Deluxe



## Confused kid (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello and thank you for reading my post I just joined because I have what appears to be a 1964 Stingray but it's only a 16 in and in 1964 catalog I don't see any mention of a 16 in is this possibly a mistake or do they exist?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi, and welcome to the CABE! This section is for problems using the site. We'll get you recombobulated to the right place, no need to post it again.

Meanwhile, do you have pictures of the bike and serial number stampings for the bike?


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 14, 2018)

First 2 # are n4 followed by what I think is another 4... supper hard to read


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2018)

looks like a 20" from here. ??


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Maybe I should have started by asking how to measure a bicycle rim size I assumed it was like a car and you measure from surface-to-surface of the rim which is about 16 in on this I assume the 20 would be closer to 20 in


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

It is 16 and 3/4 from outer rim lol to rim lip.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2018)

you measure the size by reading what it says on the tire.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Pretty hard to read  but could see a 20 x .... it looks like a traction grip tire so it' prob a 20 in then ? The tires are so beat up i didn't even think to look at that haha


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

16" rim + 2" tire + 2" tire = 20.  With bikes it's the overall diameter, unlike car tires.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks like another post is needed. How rare is an old rusty 64  Stingray?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> Looks like another post is needed. How rare is an old rusty 64  Stingray?




Probably as rare as an old rusty 64 Varsity. Those two models probably had the highest production numbers.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok. Any idea of a starting auction price ? As always I don't want to lose out ... but don' want to give it away if it dose not get many bids.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 15, 2018)

For auction prices watch E-Bay for couple of months and then you will know and can let us know also.  Just put your minimum at the lowest you will accept.  Roger


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Oldest I have for sale was a 66 and it was in better shape but was a repaint. Not sure if this thing is better off in touched or if is still in the 250-300 range.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

Here's a few that have sold on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Schwinn-Sting-Ray-Bicycle-/222884320038?hash=item33e4f0d326:g:hIEAAOSwg3taqr8A&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Stingray-DeLuxe-August-1964-All-Original-/192478938145?hash=item2cd0a38421:g:3c4AAOSw2cVapBuS&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Schwinn-Stingray-project-gt-E4-Frame-4-4-forks-wing-guard-solo-polo-bicycle-/282875431090?hash=item41dcb088b2:g:VekAAOSwcN5ansRk&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-original-Stingray-1964-F4-/302653634781?hash=item46778ff8dd:g:nuwAAOSw4Mxaldd6&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Stingray-1964-J38-Restoration-Project-Complete-Vintage-Original-/253398282002?hash=item3affb6ef12:g:rzcAAOSw-09aPXCj&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

A 1965 with a  late 64 number.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Stingray-1964-Deluxe-2-speed-/192442620586?hash=item2cce795aaa:g:n1kAAOSw8NVacO93&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And another 65 model with an N64 number.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Stingray-1964-rare-N4-serial-fastback-coppertone-krate-muscle-bike-/122926836686?hash=item1c9f02abce:g:Xm8AAOSwoFVaZSTg&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Can you post a pic of the serial number? I'm no Ray expert but it seems like something is off here. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

The OP says it's an N4 serial Dec 64, so the bike is actually a 65 model. The Ray guys seem to use the serial number year when dating these.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes I also got December build date I believe it was made in Chicago I think I have to pull the sissy bar in order to read the entire number


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a few that have sold on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Schwinn-Sting-Ray-Bicycle-/222884320038?hash=item33e4f0d326:g:hIEAAOSwg3taqr8A&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ...





Wow , your an e bay master. I have bin looking hard and came up with very little. Loos like one this early is worth a bit more than I had thought.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Next question is before I list on ebay do I clean it up or leave the cobwebs and grime for nostalgia?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

The date associated with the serial number is not a build date. That's the date the number was stamped on the frames component and the frame was built later.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you post a pic of the serial number? I'm no Ray expert but it seems like something is off here. V/r Shawn




I feel a bit off posting a serial number on the internet what part seems off . I pulled the bar off and came up with a build date of December 1964 out of Chicago


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> I feel a bit off posting a serial number on the internet what part seems off . I pulled the bar off and came up with a build date of December 1964 out of Chicago



Personally I've never understood the logic of not wanting to post a serial number. I post serials all the time. This isn't like a VIN on a car. Sissy bar and seat just didn't look typical '64 to me. I'm used to seeing the flatter seat and squared off bar on a '64. V/r Shawn


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally I've never understood the logic of not wanting to post a serial number. I post serials all the time. This isn't like a VIN on a car. Sissy bar and seat just didn't look typical '64 to me. I'm used to seeing the flatter seat and


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

I cannot say this bike is all original this is just the way I got it. to me that handlebar clamps look off or bent down possibly. This Sissy bar also has a weird indentation that I have not seen on the other stingrays so it may have some other parts put on. From the catalog I have a pretty good indication of the part numbers that should be on here and may even disassemble this bike in order to get a better idea of what it's worth. Any info or pix you have would help in this


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a few that have sold on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Schwinn-Sting-Ray-Bicycle-/222884320038?hash=item33e4f0d326:g:hIEAAOSwg3taqr8A&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ...



To clean or not to clean... that is the question haha ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> To clean or not to clean... that is the question haha ?




I'd leave it just like it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd leave it just like it is. V/r Shawn



Ok if you had to list it what would be your bottom  price ? I also like the idea of lettng the next guy clean it and rum off what' left of the decals seems the frame alone is worth 500 or so ... so  cofusing with bikes. That' why I came to this sight... all info no bs ... I know more now then I had in weeks of seaching the net and eBay 



You guys even showed me e ay stuff o didn't see !!!


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

If one of you guys want this bike let me know before I list it !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> If one of you guys want this bike let me know before I list it !!




If you want to sell on the forum you need to list in the for sale section and put a price on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If you want to sell on the forum you need to list in the for sale section and put a price on it. V/r Shawn





Ok thank you for the info I don't want to make any problems. I guess ebay may be best then . I have no idea what it's worth and do not want to insult anyone with too high of an asking price


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If you want to sell on the forum you need to list in the for sale section and put a price on it. V/r Shawn





If you have a good idea of a starting price I would be all ears as with every one of these days money is tight and would love to get as much as I can if possible


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

GT provided the Ebay auction info which should give you an idea of where to start. V/r Shawn


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> GT provided the Ebay auction info which should give you an idea of where to start. V/r Shawn





Yes he did. There is still a bunch of variables with this bike and just want to get people's honest opinion of where I should start this you can't insult me for something I've sat on for years and you cannot amaze me this is been a roller coaster ride and I'm just looking for honest advice.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

Your bike is actually a 1965 model and probably a Deluxe with the fenders. Here's the sold listings on eBay for 1964 and 65.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1965+1964+Schwinn+sting+ray&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=85295&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1

Here's a comparable N4 serial 1965 model that sold.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Your bike is actually a 1965 model and probably a Deluxe with the fenders. Here's the sold listings on eBay for 1964 and 65.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1965+1964+Schwinn+sting+ray&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=85295&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1



13 rows down is  he sissy bar on. But in catalogs and other people's mention it should be squared off and flat. Very hard to tell what's real and what is replacement on these bikes


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Your bike is actually a 1965 model and probably a Deluxe with the fenders. Here's the sold listings on eBay for 1964 and 65.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1965+1964+Schwinn+sting+ray&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=85295&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1
> 
> ...



Even if you look at Row  13 and 14 these two sissy bars are made completely different but yet have the same year designation on one the outside band at the bottom where it goes flat for the mounting holes is smooth on one has a square dimple preffer ating the outside metal mine has more of a triangular dimple piercing the outside metal


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> Yes he did. There is still a bunch of variables with this bike and just want to get people's honest opinion of where I should start this you can't insult me for something I've sat on for years and you cannot amaze me this is been a roller coaster ride and I'm just looking for honest advice.






Confused kid said:


> 13 rows down is  he sissy bar on. But in catalogs and other people's mention it should be squared off and flat. Very hard to tell what's real and what is replacement on these bikes



You don't have to know anything.
Take good pics, call it what it is and let it roll.
Its up to you how much is too little.
I don't sell on eBay or buy for that matter; so take that into consideration.
List it there or pick a price and sell it for no fees to a collector that will enjoy it; right here on the CABE where you got all the helpful links.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> 13 rows down is  he sissy bar on. But in catalogs and other people's mention it should be squared off and flat. Very hard to tell what's real and what is replacement on these bikes




First you have to accurately date the model year. As I said above, your bike is a 1965 model and the seats and supports were different. I don't think your pedals and stem are correct and the seat may be a later issue.
1965 catalog...........


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> First you have to accurately date the model year. As I said above, your bike is a 1965 model and the seats and supports were different. I don't think your pedals and stem are correct and the seat may be a later issue.
> 
> View attachment 789544





Dude !! Your awesome!! I have bin on a few dedicated sights and have not seen these images.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 15, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> Dude !! Your awesome!! I have bin on a few dedicated sights and have not seen these images.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Here are a couple sites for the catalogs:

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm
https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 19, 2018)

Private Message sent


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for the help !! It is now listed on eBay with what seems to be the right info


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2018)

Confused kid said:


> Thank you to everyone for the help !! It is now listed on eBay with what seems to be the right info





Must have sold already, it doesn't show up on any of the current listings.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

273170201231 is the listing number.


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

Plz check it out n see if I should add any other pix


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

Well your right I could not find it myself. It came up under bike parts not a whole bike. Not a fan of eBay so far well I'll post all the pix I have here for now hope you guys like them


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2018)

No findy either.

*0 results for 273170201231 *
Save *273170201231* to get e-mail alerts and updates on your eBay Feed.

Unfollow *273170201231* to stop getting updates on your eBay Feed.

You'll receive email and Feed alerts when new items arrive.

 Save this search 
Shipping to 85295
Guaranteed 3 day delivery 
Update your information
Let us know your shipping location
Select country
Invalid Zip code. Try again.
273170201231:

*Search Tips*

Make sure words are spelled correctly
Try using different keywords
Remove filters to broaden your search


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

This bike has the same seat support as the bike I have put all of the pictures show a different one can anyone clarify which is the correct sissy bar for this bike?


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 20, 2018)

On a second look the top of the hoop is square on the red bike and mine is rounded. But this is the only one that I have seen that has the Triangular cut in the bottom where the adjustment is on the rear axle. Could they have come with two or three different ones? Or is this off a different bike? Any information on what parts of this bike are original would be helpful. Thanks again guys


----------



## Confused kid (Apr 25, 2018)

273176884797 is the new Ebay listing and it's definitely up this time lol you guys have more knowledge about the bike than anybody else happy bidding


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

how much ? for sale ?


----------



## unregistered (Dec 21, 2018)

nick tures said:


> how much ? for sale ?




Haha, wow. Funny for me to see this thread. I bought this bike off of eBay despite it having only a couple of really crappy photos. I wish I would have seen this thread first. 

To answer your question, no the bike is not still for sale. I sold it off to Japan after dumping a ton of money into it and it was still a turd with a bent fork.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...-deluxe-sky-blue-650-shipped-lower-48.141501/


----------



## nick tures (Dec 21, 2018)

ok thanks


----------

